# The Ultimate Braumeister Brewstand



## davewaldo (21/8/11)

...well I think it is anyway 

Here it is guys! I've been working on this ever since I got my BM, and I must say I'm quite proud of it. The two things I noticed during my first few brews using the BM were that it requires a very level working surface, and lifting the Maltpipe on the 50L is a bitch (for skinny me anyways). So I've designed this stand with adjustable levelling feet and an overhead crane / winch. 

The table is made from radiata pine stained and finished in satin poly. The bench top is 18mm ply with a 600 x 550mm porcelain floor tile (black marble look) stuck down on top. This provides a hard wearing and nice looking surface. The table contains a drawer to hold common tools and goodies needed on brew day. I constructed the table using joints and hidden fasteners so no nails,bolts or screws are visible. 

The crane / winch frame is 65x65x2.5 galv and is TOTAL overkill for lifting 50kgs max. But I found the steel cheap so went with it, but 50x50 would be plenty. My welding was shocking as you can see in the pics, but easily strong enough for this purpose. I sourced rope pulleys on ebay for inside the top section and a cheap hand winch from BCF. It attaches to the table via fence hinges, these easily handle the weight and allow the crane to swing over or away from the table. The hinges also allow the crane to be lifted off the table to transport / store separately. The crane allows the maltpipe to be raised, held above the unit to drain, then swung away and lowered to the side. The levelling feet work great on uneven surfaces and make levelling a dream. If the runoff during mashing is uneven a simple tweak of the feet levels things off quickly. 

I'm really happy with the way it all turned out. I think it looks and feels like a lovely piece of furniture that matches the quality of the Braumeister. Its also compact at only 650x600 footprint. 

I have plans to add a water filter underneath and also a place to hold the plate chiller, but these will have to wait.

I hope you guys like it 

Dave.


----------



## davewaldo (21/8/11)

...and a few more pics....


----------



## Malted (21/8/11)

Looks great! Leveling & locking castor wheels would be good too. Could you get someone to tig a half chain link (or U-shaped thingy like that out of SS) to the lifting rod thingy? That would eleminate the potential for the rope to slip sideways - however as can be seen, you have tied proper knots that probably wont slip. Beading on the corners is a nice touch; great job. Future mods sound great.


----------



## davewaldo (21/8/11)

Malted said:


> Looks great! Leveling & locking castor wheels would be good too. Could you get someone to tig a half chain link (or U-shaped thingy like that out of SS) to the lifting rod thingy? That would eleminate the potential for the rope to slip sideways - however as can be seen, you have tied proper knots that probably wont slip. Beading on the corners is a nice touch; great job. Future mods sound great.



Thanks Malted  Levelling casters on two legs would be great, but expensive, and would certainly help with the mobility of the unit. The unit is a bit heavy, but I can lift it out to the patio in three trips (BM, table, crane).

Lol, the beading on the corners is a result of my mitre saw not cutting perfect 45 degrees mitre joints for the corners. So I had to change the design to what you see here. I'll have to keep an eye on the rope as slipping is a possibility. Welding an stainless ring in the middle would be the best solution as you say.... now to find a tig wleder 

Cheers,


----------



## TedAu (21/8/11)

A fitting stand for such a fine machine.


----------



## adniels3n (21/8/11)

That's a bloody nice bit of work. My only worry (as already noted) is the rope attachment on the malt pipe slipping. 12V electric winch perhaps?


----------



## Crusty (21/8/11)

That rocks dave, well done.


----------



## humulus (21/8/11)

Top looking rig!!!!!!!! did you fit feet to your braumeister?Luckily ive got the 20l model and the malt pipe is heavy so top marks for your crane system
A little bit :icon_offtopic: but how do you clean your element im using a plastic abrasive pad but the element has that dull sheen to it after 4 brews
cheers humulus


----------



## Florian (21/8/11)

humulus said:


> :icon_offtopic: but how do you clean your element im using a plastic abrasive pad but the element has that dull sheen to it after 4 brews
> cheers humulus



Just use water and a normal dish brush from the kitchen or similar, or run a cloth along the element while covered with water. If you want you can recirculate a PBW solution at 70 degrees with the pump running for a few hours or longer, brings it all back to shine again.

EDIT: Nice stand Dave, am yet to get a decent one myself. Am using a small plastic table at the moment which doesn't do the system justice, plus it's a bit wobbly at times. Need adjustable legs too, I usually end up stuffing spoons and other stuff under the feet to level it.


----------



## yardy (21/8/11)

top work Dave, no need to TIG weld the lifting point on your piece of round bar, just do it with whatever you welded the rest with, i agree though, it does need something to stop the rope slipping

cheers

Yard


----------



## bullsneck (21/8/11)

Mine gets an old school desk from work with coasters from the pub across the way to keep it level.

Maiden brew with the 20L today. Absolute shocker, calling it 'Murphy's Pale Ale', because Murphy's Law played a large part in my day.


----------



## bullsneck (21/8/11)

Mine gets an old school desk from work with coasters from the pub across the way to keep it level.

Maiden brew with the 20L today. Absolute shocker, calling it 'Murphy's Pale Ale', because Murphy's Law played a large part in my day.


----------



## davewaldo (21/8/11)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. I can't wait to use the new stand on the next brew.

Humulus - I've put this great stuff on the feet of the BM that I got from Clark Rubber (can't remember its name). Its some sort of plastic moulding made for bare metal edges. Its great, fits well and adds a little padding to the raw edge. I also just clean the elements with water and a microfibre cloth or brush. 

Cheers,


----------



## ticinglese (22/8/11)

you need to buy the 200l version now to really do that winch justice!


----------



## davewaldo (22/8/11)

ticinglese said:


> you need to buy the 200l version now to really do that winch justice!



:lol: I reckon it could lift it too!!!


----------



## davewaldo (24/8/11)

Well I got to use my new stand today for the first time. It was awesome! Even though I was just doing a 22L batch and I probably could have lifted the maltpipe easy enough, the winch made it super easy and also allows me to leave it raised higher than the kettle for a quick sparge and can remain there while I start the boil to get all the run off.

I also found a great use for it I wasn't expecting. During clean up it works great to swing the winch arm over the garden to hold it steady while I hose it out. Nice.


----------



## red ghost (24/8/11)

I work with stainless and could help you out with some welding..

I live on the Gold Coast


----------



## Mearesy (24/8/11)

Awesome work Dave! Love the use of the winch for cleaning. Would make things super easy.


----------



## davewaldo (25/8/11)

Thanks guys! 

Red Ghost, thank you for the kind offer. I think I've got it sorted now though.


----------



## Silo Ted (25/8/11)

BLING BLING ! That's very cool.


----------



## zoigl (23/9/12)

I love your stand, I hope when the hot break froths over the edge, that you can clean it easily.

I had 2 SS washers welded to the lifting rod to stop the 240 winch (set in the ceiling) hook sliding sideways, it works a treat.

I found a large SS 4 wheeled "tea trolley" at an auction of an Indian restaurant, I only took 4 hours to clean it. I found it at a clearance of a highly reputable Indian restaurant here in Unley. The wheels were so filthy that it was easier to replace them.
I added a bar under the top shelf as I didn't want it to collapse while boiling, I felt that if that happened it would spoil my day'
Keep an eye out for restaurant clearing out auctions, MGS here in Adelaide hold them regularly.


----------



## Tex083 (23/9/12)

Yes that is the ultimate brew stand! Well done mate looks amazing.


----------



## MattSR (13/2/15)

That is awesome - it has inspired me to do something similar myself!


----------



## BottloBill (13/2/15)

davewaldo said:


> ...and a few more pics....


brew porn and love the use of those double ball bearing hinges mate


----------

